# My top 10 favorite games



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd list my personal favorite games of all time now these arent in any order as that would take too long

#10 GTAIV
#9 CoD Black Ops
#8 Dark Souls
#7 Animal Crossing City folk
#6 Left 4 dead 2
#5 Super Mario Baseball
#4 elder scrolls V: Skyrim
#3 red dead redemption
#2 Dante's inferno
#1 team fortress 2

again not in order, post yours!


----------



## DigitalGreenTea (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine are in order:

*1. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
2. The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
3. Super Mario 3D Land
4. Super Mario Galaxy 2
5. Donkey Kong Country 2
6. Metroid Prime Trilogy
7. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
8. Super Mario World
9. Super Mario Bros. 3
10. Super Mario 64*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine will be in somewhat of an order..

Dark Souls

Red Dead Redemption

Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal

Oddworld series.

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island

Super Mario Bros 3/Super Mario World (impossible to decide which is better.)

Borderlands

Monster Hunter series.

aaannnd the Megaman series. No order, and I'm not sure if I have more than ten or not. But yeah.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 19, 2012)

1. Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2. Pokemon Soul Silver
3. Mario Kart 64
4. Super Smash Bros Brawl
5. Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney
6. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
7. Banjo Kazooie
8. Harvest Moon: DS Cute
9. Zelda: Twilight Princess
10. New Super Mario Bros.

All Nintendo, but I do like CoD and NBA 2K 12


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 19, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Mine will be in somewhat of an order..
> 
> Dark Souls
> 
> ...


I knew I forgot a game, I added RDR to my list,thanks! Also I'd pick super Mario bro 3 over super Mario world personally.


----------



## Ashachu (Aug 19, 2012)

*10.* The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
*9.* Super Paper Mario
*8.* Kirby's Epic Yarn
*7.* Super Mario Bros. 3
*6.* Mario Kart 64
*5.* The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
*4.* Kirby's Return to Dream Land
*3.* Super Mario Galaxy/Super Mario Galaxy 2
*2.* The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time/The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
*1.* Pokemon Gold Version/Pokemon Silver Version


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 19, 2012)

In no particular order:

The Legend of Zelda series

Super Mario series

Super Smash Bros. Melee

Beyond Good & Evil

Overlord series

Second Sight

Street Fighter series

Ace Attourney series

Professor Layton series

Tekken series

Yes, I know that most of them are series, but each game is too awesome to decide on.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 19, 2012)

In order from most favorite

Fallout series (especially 3)
Animal Crossing Gamecube version
Zelda series (Except the handheld versions, not counting OoT3DS)
Harvest Moon Another Wonderful Life
Borderlands
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Ruby
Spyro the Dragon: Ripto's Rage
Spyro the Dragon: Year of the Dragon
Plants vs Zombies


----------



## SockHead (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay I came up of a list of my ten favorite games, and put them in order. 

Here's what it came out to:

*10.* Brutal Legend
*9.* Pokemon Stadium 2
*8.* Diddy Kong Racing 64
*7.* Mario Tennis Power Tour
*6.* Guitar Hero 3 Legends of Rock
*5.* Super Smash Bros Melee
*4.* Pokemon Yellow
*3.* Animal Crossing Wild World
*2.* Tony Hawk Underground 2
*1.* Pokemon Crystal


----------



## Mino (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't attempted this recently.  I'm going to go from single player elements only, since I generally have way too much fun playing otherwise ****ty games when they have multiplayer.

1. The Legend of Zelda: the Wind Waker
2. Half-Life 2
3. Super Mario World
4. Mass Effect 2
5. Animal Crossing
6. Fallout: New Vegas
7. Halo 2
8. Pok?mon Blue Version
9. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
10. StarFox 64


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2012)

No order, i guess.
- Pokemon: Emerald
- Luigi's Mansion
- Super Mario Sunshine.
- Yoshi's Island
- Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
- Super Smash Bros Melee
- Vindictus
- Team Fortress 2 
- AC:CF 
- Pong


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 20, 2012)

Why is this in Nintendo?

Anyways, no order as that's tough.
- Pokemon Series
- Persona Series
- Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker (though I love the series)
- Professor Layton series
- Ace Attorney
- Battlefield 3
- Red Dead Redemption (I could stare at the desert all day)
- The World Ends With You
- Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
- Gravity Rush


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, this is tough, but I'll give it a try.

1. Super Mario Bros. 3
2. Street Fighter II / Turbo
3. Final Fantasy II (SNES)
4. Final Fantasy III (SNES)
5. Super Mario Kart
6. Doom
7. Donkey Kong 64
8. Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
9. Xenogears
10. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

Just missing my top 10: Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Jak & Daxter, Perfect Dark, Dr. Mario


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2012)

Tom said:


> Why is this in Nintendo?
> 
> Anyways, no order as that's tough.
> - Pokemon Series
> ...



just an error on my part.


----------



## Eilis (Aug 21, 2012)

(this is not in order)

1.Skyrim
2.Assassins Creed
3.Assassins Creed 2
4.Little Big Planet 2
5.Animal Crossing - City Folk
6.Mario party
7.Naruto ultimate Ninja storm
8.Naruto ultimate Ninja storm 2
9.Animal Crossing - Wild World
10.Legend of Zelda series 

those are my 10


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

1. Ocarina of Time 3D. I had so much fun adventuring Hyrule..
2. Animal Crossing City Folk. It has a nostalgic touch.
3. Harvest Moon Animal Parade.
4. PRofessor Layton and the Curious Village *hums Puzzles music*
5. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (end of the timeline, where Luke moves away :'(
6. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney- Trials and Tribulations.  So fun!
7. Pokemon White. It was scaringly easy in my opinion, but the ending.... so nostalgic
8. Pokemon Diamond. The soundtrack is simply AMAZING.
9. Pokemon HeartGold. I WOULD'VE beaten the champion because of his onepixel-width health, but the Dragon Beam ended it.
10. Legend of Zelda Four Swords.
This is NOT in order. I probably have more faves.


----------



## Electric Owl (Aug 24, 2012)

These are Mine, in No Order at all. :

DS Rune Factory: a Fantasy Harvest Moon (The first one, It holds a Special place in my heart)
PSP Monster Hunter Portable Third 
GBC Pokemon Silver Version
DS Animal Crossing: Wild World 
PS2 Kingdom Hearts 2
SNES Super Mario World
SNES Donkey Kong Country
N64 The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
3DS Resident Evil: Revelations
PSP/PS2 Persona 3 (Any of the Variations)


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 25, 2012)

Not in order.

Pokemon Explorers of Time, Darkness, and Sky.
Heavy Rain
The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
Sims Pets 3
Animal Crossing Game Cube
Legend of Zelda Four Swords
Maple Story 
Fire Emblem: Sacred Stone
Assassin's Creed
Cats DS (I don't actually like the game, I just like the song they made for it)


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 25, 2012)

Order from favouritism - 

 1. Kid Icarus: Uprising
2. Animal Crossing genre
3. PokePark Wonders Beyond
4. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky
5. Pokemon Black
6. Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
7. Mincraft: Xbox 360 edition
8. LittleBigPlanet2 (played on friends PS3)
9. Halo 3 (yes, I play Halo)
10. New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 25, 2012)

Electric Owl said:


> These are Mine, in No Order at all. :
> 
> DS Rune Factory: a Fantasy Harvest Moon (The first one, It holds a Special place in my heart)
> PSP Monster Hunter Portable Third



After my heart, you are.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm going to go with Mino and just put games that I enjoyed for their SP.

-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
-Fallout 3
-Fallout New Vegas
-Tales of Vesperia
-Kingdom Hearts 2
-Super Mario Bros. 3
-Red Dead Redemption
-Mount and Blade: Warband
-Animal Crossing (GC)
-Advanced Wars (GameBoy)


----------



## Kip (Aug 25, 2012)

My most recent favorite games. Cause i forgot most of my others.

-Animal Crossing: City Folk
-Animal Crossing: Jump Out (Haven't played this yet)
-Pokemon: Emerald
-Minecraft Xbox 360 & PC
-Mother 3
-Osu!
-Super Smash Bros. Brawl
-Fire Emblem 7/GBA
-Kid Icarus: Uprising (Haven't played this yet)
-Ocarina of Time (Haven't finished this yet)

(Not in order cause i don't have a specific order to place them)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 25, 2012)

Kip said:


> My most recent favorite games. Cause i forgot most of my others.
> 
> -Animal Crossing: City Folk
> -Animal Crossing: Jump Out (Haven't played this yet)
> ...



how can you have a favorite game toy haven't played?


----------



## Kip (Aug 25, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> how can you have a favorite game toy haven't played?



Just by watching them they jump straight onto my list. Kid icarus: Uprising looks amazing, the plot is epic, and the characters are almost perfect! I've watched the whole game and without a doubt it goes right on my faves list. Animal Crossing: Jump Out already looks perfect in my eyes (cause its animal crossing...) XD


----------



## Hazzaly (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure if I can order games but I'll give it a go

#1 Okami (Genuinely the most fun I've had while playing a game. Entirely opinion, I know many see flaws in it)
#2 Zelda Wind Waker / Ocarina of Time / Skyward Sword 
#3 Morrowind / Skyrim 
#4 Animal Crossing: Wild World (For nostalgia, even though the Gamecube surpasses it)
#5 Portal 1 & 2 
#6 Pokemon Crystal
#7 Super Mario Bros 3 / Super Mario World
#8 The Jak & Daxter trilogy
#9 Minecraft
#10 Mario Galaxy 1 & 2

Theres a lot of games I've been meaning to play that could get their way onto the list easily. Stuff like Half-Life, Halo, Earthbound, Final Fantasy, Super Mario RPG and Pikmin.


----------



## SmellyFeet (Oct 5, 2012)

These are my favorite games ever:
Gears of War 2
World of Warcraft
Modern Warfare 2
Super Mario
Animal Crossing: City Folk 
Guitar Hero
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mass effect
Battlefield 2: Modern Combat
Rage


----------



## Caius (Oct 5, 2012)

Letsee. Mine are pretty out of order, but as follows:

Metal Gear Solid 3
Metal Gear Solid 2
Nier
LOZ: Skyward Sword
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Final Fantasy XII
Assassins Creed 2
Yoshi's story
Conkers Bad Fur Day


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 5, 2012)

In no particular order:

Xenoblade Chronicles
Final Fantasy XIII
Animal Crossing: Population Growing
Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door
Pandora's Tower
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Apollo Justice
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Not Necessarily in order:

Pokemon Emerald version.
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Legend of the Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon
Harvest Moon Animal Parade
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Earthbound
Katamari Damacy
Paper Mario: And the Thousand Year Door
Mysims Kingdom (It's my guilty pleasure. Don't judge)
Sonic Advernture

I only chose my favorites from the Pokemon and Animal Crossing series, because they probably would have taken up all 10 spaces.


----------



## froggy (Oct 5, 2012)

My favourite games are:

Animal crossing city folk/wild world
minecraft xbox/ipad
marrio kart 7
mario kart wii
f1 2012 xbox
farming siulator 2012 3ds
zelda orcarina of time
forza 4
race driver grid
test drive 2 xbox


----------



## Drykan (Oct 6, 2012)

1. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
2. Earthbound
3. Zelda: Ocarina of Time
4. Mario Kart 7
5. Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
6. Pokemon SoulSilver
7. Animal Crossing: Wild World
8. Super Mario Bros. 3
9. Final Fantasy VI
10. Mother 3


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 6, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Here's what it came out to:
> *6.* Guitar Hero 3 Legends of Rock
> *2.* Tony Hawk Underground 2



it's like you actually like games that kill a series

-tony hawk's underground
-tetris
-pokemon general (diamond i guess)
-smash bros (melee)
-tf2
-yoshi's island
-league of legends
-amplitude
-kirby super star
-castlevania circle of the moon 

no general order, just games i can play essentially forever, if i trade out for them now and then


----------



## Anna (Oct 8, 2012)

1. Metal Gear Solid Guns Of The Patriots
2. Animal Crossing Wild World
3. Black Ops (Zombies) (If that counts)
4. Animal Crossing City Folk
5. Animal Crossing Population Growing
This is as far as I can get before I get stuck haha


----------



## WayfinderAqua (Oct 8, 2012)

In no particular order...

1. Kingdom Hearts
2. Kingdom Hearts II
3. Spyro the Dragon
4. Spyro: Year of the Dragon
5. Animal Crossing: Wild World
6. Super Mario 64 DS
7. Final Fantasy VII (even though I haven't finished it yet)

That's all I can think of for now. Great games!


----------



## Conor (Oct 9, 2012)

1. Super Mario 64
2. Red Dead Redemption
3. Banjo Kazooie
4. Super Smash Bros. Melee
5. Grand Theft Auto 4
6. Super Mario Sunshine
7. Assassins Creed 2
8. Luigi's Mansion
9. Yoshi's Story
10. Call of Duty Black Ops


----------



## Trakker (Oct 10, 2012)

1. MKW
2. AC:GC
3. SM Sunshine
4. SM64
5. Wind Waker
6. AC:CF
7. Ocarina of Time

Can't go farther than this....


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 10, 2012)

-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Portal 2
-Borderlands
-The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
-The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
-Red Dead Redemption
-Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance 1 + 2
-Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone PC
-Halo: Combat Evolved
-Pokemon Yellow/Gold

I could go on forever. There are so many games that I've played and loved that I can't list them all in any particular order.


----------



## BlazeTK (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the most difficult thing to decide, ever. But, I believe mine would go something like this.

*10. Team Fortress 2
9. Halo 2
8. The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
7. Jet Set Radio
6. Sonic Adventure 2
5. Phantasy Star Online Episodes I & II
4. Animal Crossing
3. Pokemon Crystal
2. Sonic The Hedgehog 3
1. Final Fantasy IX*


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

1. Final Fantasy VI
2. Animal Crossing Population Growing
3. Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
4. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess/Ocarina of Time/A Link to the Past
5. Digimon World
6. Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise
7. Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
8. Tales of Symphonia
9. Super Mario World/Sunshine
10. Pokemon Soul Silver

Of course, this list is constantly subjective to change.


----------



## demoness (Oct 19, 2012)

This is my current list of my favorite games of all time.  It seems to change monthly.  

1. Sonic Adventure 2
2. Kirby’s Dreamland 3
3. Jak and Daxter
4. Tomb Raider 
5. Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal
6. Spyro the Dragon
7. Metroid Prime
8. Bomberman Generation 
9. DragonAge: Origins 
10. Super Mario World


----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2012)

1. Snowboard Kids 2
2. Mother 2 
3. Pokemon Crystal
4. Final Fantasy IX
5. Animal Crossing e+
6. Terranigma
7. Paper Mario 64
8. Mother 3
9. Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral town
10. Jet Set Radio

This was really hard to make, but I tried my best to put in games that bring me back to my childhood/high replay value. This would be my list if I could only choose 10 games to play for the rest of my life kind of deal (well...I might have to tweak it, but it's close!!)


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 20, 2012)

My top games

10 Portal 1
9 Portal 2
8 VVVVVV
7 Dead Rising 2: Off the Record
6 Dead Island
5 Splinter Cell
4 Just Cause 2
3 Skyrim
2 Animal Crossing: Jumpout (Nov 8)
1 Assassin's Creed 3 (October 30)

EDIT:
Games worth mentioning
Resident Evil
Assassin's Creed (all games)
Animal Crossing (all games)
Legend of Zelda: OoT
Legend of Zelda: Mission Cap
Legend of Zelda: Four Swords LE
Quest 64
Megaman 64
Rayman 2


----------



## Cartoty (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Paper Mario (N64)
2. Monster Hunter 3G (3DS)
3. Super Mario 64 (N64)
4. Animal Crossing (GCN)
5. Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask (N64)
6. Metroid Prime (GCN)
7. Pokemon Silver (GBC)
8. Megaman 1-6, 9, 10 (NES, Wiiware)
9. Shadow of the colossus (PS2)
10. Journey (PS3)

You should have made it 25 fav games. It's too hard to pick 10 fav games...


----------



## Treasu(red) (Oct 29, 2012)

My top 10 (this will also reveal my age)

#1 - Super Smash Brothers Melee (and Brawl)
#2- Animal Crossing Wild World & GC (DS/GC)
#3- Super Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time (Super Nintendo)
#4- Battle Tanx (N64) 
#5- Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PS3)
#6- Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (DS)
#7- Okami (Wii)
#8 - Super Mario 64 (N64)
#9 - Phoenix Wright (all games)
#10 - Legend of Zelda (3DS)

Give a holla if you love even 3-4 of these games!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Oct 29, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> 1. Final Fantasy VI
> 2. Animal Crossing Population Growing
> 3. Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
> 4. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess/Ocarina of Time/A Link to the Past
> ...



Haha I loved Sonic Adventure 2 Battle!!! The Chaos were one of my favorite parts but the game was solid all the way through. The music was another huge plus to this game. Ahh the memories!


----------



## Dylab (Nov 2, 2012)

1. *Halo ugh I say reach I guess*
2. *CoD Black ops *
3. *Mario super sluggers*
4. *Super smash bros brawl*
5. *City folk*
6. *Wild world*
7. *Fossil fighters*
8. *Mario kart 7*
9. *Mario kart*
10. *Mario kart wii*


Those aren't in the right order except for halo and black ops


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll try.

10) Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES)
9) Earthbound (SNES)
8) The Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past (SNES)
7) Maniac Mansion (NES)
6) Super Mario World (SNES)
5) The Legend of Zelda - Wind Waker (GCN)
4) Sonic Adventure 2: Battle (NGC)
3) Pokemon Yellow (GBC)
2) GoldenEye 007 (N64)
1) The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time (N64)

I feel so retro now. List kind of inaccurate, I have too many favorite games. Nostalgia is a pretty big bonus.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine aren't in any particular order

1. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (This was the first game I ever beat, apparently at age 4 or 5)
2. The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
3. The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask
4. Animal Crossing Wild World (First AC game, so we have a special bond)
5. Pokemon Yellow (I want Nintendo to remake this)
6. Pokemon Emerald (I also want a remake)
7. Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
8. Paper Mario Thousand Year Door
9. Kingdom Hearts 2
10. Animal Crossing GC

My list isn't set in stone though. It could change anytime.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 27, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> My top 10 (this will also reveal my age)
> 
> #1 - Super Smash Brothers Melee (and Brawl) (Melee was awesome never got into Brawl)
> #2- Animal Crossing Wild World & GC (DS/GC) ( Love ac!)
> ...


....


----------



## OliverHudson (Dec 1, 2012)

1. Zelda: Ocarina of Time 
2. Pokemon Soul Silver 
3. Mario Kart 64 
4. Super Smash Bros Brawl  
5. Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney  
6. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future 
7. Banjo Kazooie 
8. Harvest Moon: DS Cute  
9. Zelda: Twilight Princess 
10. New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 1, 2012)

1. Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2. Ace Attorney series 
3. Pokemon SoulSilver/Yellow
4. Mario Kart 64/Wii
5. Super Smash Bros
6. Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance
7. Kid Icarus Uprising
8. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
9. Viva Pinata
10. Banjo Kazooie


----------



## Trundle (Dec 1, 2012)

1. Pokemon FireRed/Pokemon Ruby
2. Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker/ OoT
3. Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
4. Animal Crossing: City Folk
5. Animal Crossing (GCN)
6. Mario Kart Wii/Mario Kart 7
7. Paper Mario (N64)
8. Super Mario 64
9. Lode Runner (+1 for knowing what this is)
10. Minecraft


----------



## Mino (Dec 1, 2012)

E765 said:


> 9. Lode Runner (+1 for knowing what this is)





Spoiler









Had that **** on my family's way-old Apple ii computer. Fun game.


----------



## Caius (Dec 1, 2012)

The new kingdom hearts game has made it to my top ten. Wow, that was fun.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 1, 2012)

Mino said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was the best. 
I loved it dearly.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 2, 2012)

Not really in any order
1. Jak and Daxter Precurser Legacy
2. Jak II
3. Jak III
4. Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
5. Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
6. Kirby Air-ride
7. Sonic Adventure
8. Animal Crossing: City Folk
9. Halo 4
10. Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Carole (Jan 7, 2013)

I just finished _Professor Layton and the Curious Village _last night, and it was so good! I believe that I have now played and finished all games in the entire Professor Layton series, sadly enough. I love, love, love them and had no idea they would be so much fun. If you haven't played them, just try one and see what you think. 

Anyway, here are my favorite games, more or less in order. Bear in mind that I am older than the grandmothers of some of you, so these are probably not "the cool games", y'know. 

1. Animal Crossing, City Folk
2. Animal Crossing, Wild World
3. Harvest Moon, Animal Parade
4. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
5. Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
6. Professor Layton and the Last Specter
7. Professor Layton and the Curious Village
8. Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
9. Ultima 7 (for the PC, played it back in the early 1990's)
10. Phantasy Star (for Sega, played it back in the late 1980's)


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2013)

In no particular order:

The Hobbit
Super Mario World
Mass Effect 3
Metroid: Other M
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Super Mario Sunshine
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Mario Party 6/Mario Kart DS

I guarantee you I'm forgetting most of my favorite games, but these 11 stand out to me as some of the best I've ever played.


----------



## Dalie (Jan 12, 2013)

-HEAVY RAIN, ps3
-Assassin's Creed II, ps3
-Animal Crossing: City Folk, Wii
-Super Mario Galaxy, Wii
-Super Mario Galaxy 2, Wii
-The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, Wii
-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Wii
-Mario Kart 7, 3DS
-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, 3DS
-Pullblox/Pushmo, 3DS eshop

These games are in no order because I love them all almost equally. It's impossible for me to decide which I like the most.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

1. The Walking Dead
2. Uncharted 3
3. Animal Crossing WW
4. COD Blops 2 Zombies  
5. Mario and Sonic at the 2012 London Olympic Games
6. Mario Kart 7
7. Dead Island
8. Animal Crossing LGTTC
9. Skyrim
10. Little Big Planet


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought this would be easier to respond to. Turns out, it wasn't >.>

1) Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 
2) Paper Mario 64
3) RuneScape
4) Animal Crossing: Wild World
5) Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
6) Harvest Moon DS
7) Kingdom Hearts II
8) Minecraft
9) The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
10) Harvest Moon: A New Beginning


----------



## Eryani (Jan 17, 2013)

i love:
1.Super smash bros brawl (wii)
2.Animal crossing city folk
3.Paper mario (wii)(64)(gamecube)
4.Super mario bros (wii)
5.Super mario sunshine
6.Super mario galaxy 1 and 2
7.mario kart.
8.harvestmoon animal parade
9,my sims
10.mario party 8


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 24, 2013)

1. Super Mario Galaxy
2. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
3. Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
4. Animal Crossing
5. Super Mario 64
6. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
7. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
8. Super Mario Sunshine
9. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
10. The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening

As you can probably discern, there's not a lot of breadth to variety of games I like. There are so many games out there that I'm desperate to try (i.e. anything not published on a Nintendo console), and if I were to get what I want, I reckon my list'd be a whole lot more diverse.


----------

